# The Golden Book of John Owen at Doxa Press for $3



## Broadus (Jun 15, 2008)

I just received the following email from Doxa Digital Press and wanted to pass it along:



> Greetings from Doxa Digital Press!
> 
> We are pleased to announce the immediate availability of the following theological title at a fantastic price:
> 
> ...



Looks like a worthy use of $3. 

Bill


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 15, 2008)

Bill,

I saw it too and thought the same. I LOVE Doxa press! Not as many options as Logos, but a much better theological orientation and attitude toward serving the Christian community.


----------

